# 3x2 center carb for 65



## 68goatconvt (Feb 14, 2017)

Building a 65 389 to go into my 66 Gto and missing the center carb. Looking for ideas on finding one or what other 2 barrel can be converted for this application. Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO TRI-POWER CENTER CARB for Manual transmission, part number 7025175
GTO TRI-POWER CENTER CARB for Automatic Transmission part number 7025177


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

These guys are super knowledgable and nice, have everything you need, and are fairly priced : Welcome to Pontiac Tripower | Pontiac Tripower


----------

